# Canon U.S.A. Closes Out 2015 With Industry Awards And Recognition



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

```
<b>MELVILLE, N.Y.</b> — Reflecting on a year of continued product innovation, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, recognizes the many awards from prominent industry organizations and publications it received throughout 2015 – a hallmark year as the company hosted its once-every-five-year Canon EXPO, which can still be <a href="https://expo.usa.canon.com/?page_id=373" target="_blank">explored online until December 31.</a></p>
<p>In addition to its well-known camera, printer and business solutions, Canon Inc. was ranked three in the U.S. in patents received, with 4,055 patents granted in 2014 and 40 out of 100 on Interbrand’s “Best Global Brands” in 2015, demonstrating the Company’s sustained strong global brand performance. Additionally, the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency awarded Canon with a SmartWay® Excellence Award for the brand’s service as an industry leader in freight supply chain environmental performance and energy efficiency.</p>
<p>“We are proud of the innovative products we continued to deliver to our loyal customers,” said Kotaro Fukushima, senior director and general manager, Corporate Communications Division, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “We are honored that the industry and media recognized our hard work and dedication to producing quality, best-in-class products and look forward to continuing the momentum in 2016.”</p>
<p><strong>Consumer Recognitions</strong>

Canon earned several distinguished awards for its consumer products in 2015, such as the <strong>Canon imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 </strong>receiving “Printer of the Year” from <em>ImagingResource.com</em>, the <strong>MAXIFY iB4020</strong> and <strong>MAXIFY MB5320</strong>were named “Editor’s Choice” from <em>ComputerShopper.com</em> and <em>DigitalTrends.com</em>, respectively.</p>
<p>Products from the camera and lens portfolio that received two or more industry awards include:</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Canon C300 Mark II:</strong> “Best New Camera NAB 2015” – NewsShooter.com; “Award of Excellence” & “Best in Show NAB 2015” – ProductionHUB.com</li>
<li><strong>Canon EOS 5DS R:</strong> “Honoree, Digital Imaging” – CES Innovation Awards; “Editors’ Choice” – DigitalTrends.com; “Hot One Award – Best Full Frame” – <em>Professional Photographer Magazine</em>; “Best Pro Camera”− Resource Magazine; “Cameras of the Year- Best Professional Cameras” – <em>Imaging Resource</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon EOS 5D S:</strong> “Pop Award 2015” ─ Popular Photography; “Best Pro Camera” and “Editors’ Choice” ─ Reviewed.com; “Cameras of the Year- Best Professional Cameras” – <em>Imaging Resource</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon EOS Rebel T6s:</strong> “Editors’ Choice” – <em>DigitalTrends.com</em>; “Silver Award” – DPReview.com; “Camera of Distinction, Intermediate DSLR” and “Dave’s Pick” – <em>ImagingResource.com</em>; “Editors’ Choice” – <em>PC Magazine</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon XC10:</strong> “Post Pick Award – Coolest New Product NAB 2015” – <em>Post Magazine</em>; “Best in Show NAB 2015” – TVTechnology.com; “Honoree – Digital Imaging” – CES Innovation Awards; “Editors Pick” ─ <em>Resource Magazine.</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM:</strong> “Editors’ Choice” – <em>PC Magazine</em>; “Hot One Award – “Hot One Award-Best Telephoto Zoom Lens” – <em>Professional Photographer Magazine</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon EF 11-24mm f4L USM:</strong> “Hot One Award-Best Wide-Angle Lens” – <em>Professional Photographer Magazine</em>; “Best Lens – Full-Frame” – <em>DPReview.com</em>; “Pop Award 2015” – Popular Photography; “Lenses of the Year, Best Zoom Lens” – <em>Imaging Resource</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM:</strong> “Editors’ Choice” – <em>PC Magazine</em>; “Hot One Award-Best Portrait Lens” –<em>Professional Photographer Magazine</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon PowerShot G3 X:</strong> “Editors’ Choice” – <em>DigitalTrends.com</em>; “Editors’ Choice” – Reviewed.com</li>
<li><strong>Canon EOS 7D Mark II: “</strong>Hot one Award- Best APS-C” from <em>Professional Photographer Magazine</em>, “Lucie Technical Award for Best Crop Sensor Camera” <em>The Lucie Awards</em>.</li>
</ul>
<p>Also included in this year’s award line-up was recognition for other products from Canon’s camera and lens portfolio, including: the <strong>Canon EF400mm f/4 DO IS II USM</strong> received the “Hot One Award – Best Action Lens” from <em>Professional Photographer Magazine</em>; the <strong>Canon EOS Rebel T6i </strong>received “Dave’s Pick” from <em>ImagingResource.com</em>; the <strong>Canon PowerShot SX60 HS</strong> received the “Editors’ Choice” from <em>PC Magazine</em> and the<strong> Canon Speedlite 430 EX II</strong> received a “Pop Award 2015” from <em>Popular Photography.</em></p>
```


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: in 1 word: pathetic*

2015 "a hallmark year" for Canon? Just because they held their once every 5 years Canon Expo, showing a few printers and two hi-rez versions of the same old mirrorslapper? 
Canon celebrating the spirit of the Direct Print Button ... at its innovative best.
ROFLMAO.


----------



## rs (Dec 22, 2015)

No 35 L II?


----------

